# Orange County SC’s educational fund offsets players’ college costs



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.soccertoday.com/changing-the-game-for-the-better-orange-county-scs-educational-fund-offsets-players-college-costs/



> James Keston: It is simple. It is a pool of funds that can help offset the costs of attending college.
> 
> For example, If Aaron Cervantes or another of our youth players who have signed a USL pro contract with Orange County SC decides that being a professional soccer player is no longer his dream, or for whatever reason, the coaches chose not to renew a player’s contract, the player would have funds put aside to be able to go to college.


----------



## MWN (Mar 28, 2019)

While not exactly revolutionary.  This has/is being done with the current Generation Adidas and the former Nike 40 plan.  It does, nonetheless, show what a competitive disadvantage the USL is at when it has to compete for players against colleges.


----------

